# Small Engine / SnowBlower



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

:vs_OMG: Have a Cub Cadet Brand SnowBlower.. May have Thrown a Belt / Belts ?? Don't like surprises , haven't pulled any covers so asking if anyone can give me a heads up..lol.. Unit moves through the gears , no problem there forward or reverse.. Press down on the lever to engage (2 in 1) Augur & Blower , No Resistance.. With my hand pressing down on the cable leading to lever it will attempt to engage , but starts to smoke and augur not moving.... It just started this this morning , cleaning up from 51cm snowfall .. Blower worked fine yesterday.. Like all blowers fan belt / belts would squeal initially when engaged, it was a tad noisier this morning initially.. Side Note: We do clean the unit out after every use, it was +2'C this morning.. Ideas Appreciated , Cheers Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First thing I'd look for is ice jammed jammed up some place in the auger area.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Don't know what model cub you have but if it isn't froze like Joe said, sounds like the belt slipped off, or broke. Open it up and take a look


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

ZTMAN said:


> Don't know what model cub you have but if it isn't froze like Joe said, sounds like the belt slipped off, or broke. Open it up and take a look


 @joecaption Too.. Thanks for the Comebacks.. My 1st Thought was a Thrown Belt.. Fingers Crossed , Will have an extra pair of hands in the morning..lol... Chief Canadian Meteorologist says dispite the 51cm we received yesterday.. According to the Law of Averages we can still get 70cm in total for end of season.. Beauty. :vs_mad:


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

when snowblower is not running, are you able to turn the blower by hand? it should be easy to turn


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

carmusic said:


> when snowblower is not running, are you able to turn the blower by hand? it should be easy to turn



:surprise: Nope, Neither the Auger or Blower Blade :vs_worry:


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

then there is something blocking it (bad bearing, torn metal, rock between blower and frame,...)


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

carmusic said:


> then there is something blocking it (bad bearing, torn metal, rock between blower and frame,...)



:glasses: Took a flat screw driver, poked & probed everywhere I could possibly access under the Blower Fan Blade at the base of the shoot.. Managed to get about 1/2 Cup of chipped ice.. Pulled the belt cover off, the belt for the auger & blower had some play in it.. There was a Tensioner Pulley attached with the cable running from it to the Handle Lever.. I poked & probed around putting pressure with my hand on the cable, the auger started moving again.. Tried the lever again and there seemed to be some Resistence ... Still had the area around the Mailbox to Clean Up so I did a Test Run with the Snowblower.. It went for a couple feet then the auger would stop, I'd pull back and the Auger would start back up and not hesitate into the snow.. It did this a couple times on both sides of the mailbox.. I looked for possible adjustment points on the cable to no avail.. There does seem to be a bit of play in the cable.. Thoughts & Ideas Appreciated. Cheers Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one here can see what your seeing.
Still have no model #.
Ice in the cable sheathing so it's not moving freely because there's no WD-40.
Worn belt?


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

joecaption said:


> No one here can see what your seeing.
> Still have no model #.
> Ice in the cable sheathing so it's not moving freely because there's no WD-40.
> Worn belt?


:vs_worry: Cub Cadet Brand - Model # 31AM53TR596... There is No Sheathing on the Cables... :glasses:


----------

